# Anyone else have strange first cycle after failed IVF/ICSI?



## Lou32

I'm having a seriously weird cycle after getting a BFN with my icsi before Christmas. My cycles are usually pretty regular - EWCM around CD 8 that lasts until about CD 14, then start spotting around CD 25 and AF around CD 26-28.
This is definitely not happening and it's freaking me out!
AF arrived two days before my test date and lasted a few days. I'm now on CD 14 and got my first sign of EWCM this morning, which relieved me a bit as at least it's a sign my body's still working. But then this afternoon I started spotting blood - on CD14. I've NEVER spotted mid cycle before and it's seriously worrying me that something's wrong. I'm also having awful headaches, like I had when stimming.
When I spoke to the nurse last week she said it might take a bit longer for AF to arrive this time, but she didn't mention anything about mid cycle bleeding!
My clinic nurses are not back in until Tuesday so I can't ring them again.

Anyone else have a really weird first cycle after a failed IVF? and mid-cycle bleeding? I'm really hoping it's the hormones and it will settle down. :shrug:


----------



## silarose28

Hiya Lou

My cycles were soooooo wierd after my cancelled cycle last year (long protocol). I didn't get a proper bleed for 2 cycles! After mi icsi cycle was cancelled I was told af would come after 2-4 weeks. I got some spotting after 2 weeks but not af. Then I didn't get an lh surge the cycle after and once again just spotting when af should have come. On the next cycle I panicked and went to the fs who did an ultrasound on day 14ish and triggered the follicle growing there to make sure I eventually had a bleed. All very wierd! I am sure there is nothing wrong but I would chack with your clinic to put your mind at rest xxxx


----------



## Lou32

Thanks Silarose. I've been getting really really bad headaches too, worse than when I was stimming. They're definitely hormonal headaches (I recognise them from when I used to be on the evil Yasmin pill and on stims). Just weird to be getting hormonal headaches when I'm not putting any hormones in my body now. Am defo going to ring the clinic tomorrow. They are gonna be sick of me ringing...


----------



## silarose28

Hi Lou - don't worry about ringing them that's what they are there for. I have thought my clinic would think I was nuts the amount of times I have rung them - but the lovely nurses there know how stressful this all is and are used to answering calls like this. I am sure your clinic is the same xxxx


----------



## MiBebe

My last cycle was BROWN. Not red, but brown. It was pretty gross and I was very confused. I was scared I had a miscarriage.


----------



## wishful think

I'm still waiting for my af to show up. This is the af after the af of my failed icsi cycle (if that makes sense). It's only 3 days late so far!!! It's crazy when u actually want your af to show up!!!!


----------



## MrsJA

Hi Lou,

After my first IVF cycle, I bled at CD 19 and then not again until CD60 or something, which was an induced bleed so I could get going with the next round.

I think things are just generally a bit wacky after a failed cycle.

I hope the next one is the one for you :flower:


----------



## Lou32

Thanks everyone. You know, I actually suspect that the mid cycle spotting might have come from my ovaries as I was getting ovary (poss ovulation) pains at the time. After my egg collectin they said I might bleed for a day or two after, but I actually spotted for about 4 days after so I think my ovaries must have taken a bit of a kicking with all the stims. I suppose they'd had a bit of a rest and if I was ovulating, they might still be a bit tender. 
I didn't ring the clinic in the end as I convinced myself this is what it was. I will be ringing the clinic Monday though as we got our appointment letter through this morning for our first follow-up after the BFN and it's not until 22 Feb - just over two months after the neg test. I can't believe they would make us wait this long. I'm naffed off to say the least and I'll be asking for one sooner.


----------

